# need good 6-12 tires



## westernwizard (Feb 11, 2012)

im in need of a pair of tractor lug 6-12 tires for my western auto wizard.
i cant find any that have the same looking tread design. like the older one did.


----------



## g-dog (Apr 8, 2012)

Did you try tractor supply company they have a hole section on diferent tractor tires


----------

